# More On Dicamba



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is some scary stuff....with nightmare repercussions....AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/dicamba-drift-stirs-pot-of-farm-trouble-naa-chris-bennett/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

We've been useing Dicamba products since it first came out,mid 70's ??The first Banvel that came out could drift for miles.Since then they have changed it so it don't drift or volitalize near as much.Spaying corn next to beans we spray to the row,we just dont want the wind in the wrong direction.You may see some cupping on the bean leaves for a couple rows but I'd sooner have that then weeds.We dont spray it much after June5.The bigger the beans the more effect it has on them

Totally different story when around more suseptibale crops like sugar beets or cotton.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

And the real bad news, water hemp is already showing resistance to dicamba and the beans are not even approved yet. I have been spraying dicamba for two years on corn now and water hemp got past it this summer.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> And the real bad news, water hemp is already showing resistance to dicamba and the beans are not even approved yet. I have been spraying dicamba for two years on corn now and water hemp got past it this summer.


Beans got approved a couple days ago


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

We were told if you want to continue to sell your grain to the chicken processors (purdue,mt.aire,allens) which is where all the grain on Delmarva goes..." you'd be smart to leave the dicamba thing alone". But we don't have (knock on wood) resistance to roundup etc... Heck you can't trust some of these yahoo's with roundup !


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> And the real bad news, water hemp is already showing resistance to dicamba and the beans are not even approved yet. I have been spraying dicamba for two years on corn now and water hemp got past it this summer.


I've been useing Calisto on corn with good results on waterhemp


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The new Dicmba formulations are 40% less volatile than the original formulation. But they are 60 percent more volatile than a product like Roundup and can still cause a lot of problems. As others said the later it gets in the season the more dangerous volatility will be. You got that guy that always plants a month later than everybody else and he's going to be spraying banvel on his beans when yours are flowering Biggest problem I hear when these new resistant beans get label there will be some for 2:4D and some for Dicamba. There will be new premix formulas of dicamba and Roundup. These products we'll carry a little bit higher price they will be much safer less volatile and take the risk out of tank mixing errors or abuse...... there are always some that will not be told what to do or they don't give a damn or they are just not smart enough to understand. Any of the old formulations will work so some will buy a couple jugs of glyfo Buddy, antique mix it with rifle which is a generic form of banvel the original formula, this product can put up a vapor Cloud the next day when the winds have picked up hand scrub hundred acres of beans in an area.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Tater Salad said:


> We were told if you want to continue to sell your grain to the chicken processors (purdue,mt.aire,allens) which is where all the grain on Delmarva goes..." you'd be smart to leave the dicamba thing alone". But we don't have (knock on wood) resistance to roundup etc... Heck you can't trust some of these yahoo's with roundup !


 Tater you have roundup-resistant Mare's tail in the Delmarva and it's bad. How do I know ,whatever you have in Weeds always migrates North by way of the wind or the Birds,, a straw bale or a chicken poop truck. It is moving into our area with a vengeance


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

haybaler101 said:


> And the real bad news, water hemp is already showing resistance to dicamba and the beans are not even approved yet. I have been spraying dicamba for two years on corn now and water hemp got past it this summer.


Waterhemp is running wild around here. Cobra is smoking it but....

R-UP resistant marestail all over.

Tick....Tick...Tick....

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> Waterhemp is running wild around here. Cobra is smoking it but....
> 
> R-UP resistant marestail all over.
> 
> ...


We have had the marestail for several years and have it figured out for now. Co-op resprayed my beans with cobra after their Avalanche product failed to get the water hemp. Burned the crap out of the beans with both products and killed about 5% of the water hemp each time. Got a mess. The only thing working here is Liberty and I am hearing of failures with it.


----------



## Cmm (Jun 5, 2016)

Our problem right now is pig weed in beans. 
Farmers are actually hiring guys and chopping it like old days with a hoe.

Gets a stalk on it like a tree in a few months

I have witnessed the effects on cotton

Funniest thing is farmers spraying it near houses with berries like black berries blue berries or muscadine . A little drift will wipe out all of poor little ms Mary's patch of berries. And I mean smoke em


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I had the same thing years ago when they first approved Command (active ingredient "clomazone") on cotton. Came with a buttload of restrictions on application, wind speeds, drift management, droplet size, spray pressure and carrier volume (gallons/acre), etc. I had quit cotton by that point thanks to the soviet-style boll weevil eradication program, and had everything in grain sorghum. I was out planting sorghum in early March and the neighbor was spraying and hipping his cotton fields across the fence on his rented ground (from some relatives of ours we don't claim). Anyway, I thought it was kinda strange, because we had a cold front coming through and the wind was blowing about 20 mph, and he's spraying pre-emerge and hipping and I figure half of it is blowing away in the wind. I finished planting just ahead of the rain and I guess he finished hipping.

Lo and behold, a couple weeks later and I've got sorghum a couple inches tall and he's planting cotton. I put the Lilliston rolling cultivator on and make the first cultivation and when I get in that field, the further I go the worse the sorghum gets. At first, by the barn, it's healthy and green. Then a few acres over it takes on a yellow-green tinge... then more yellow than green... then plum yellow, and finally as I get within the last 100 yards of the fence, it's plum yellow-with-a-brownish-tinge. I'm just perplexed and scratching my head, when I start seeing spots in the field BLEACHED WHITE-- the plants were white or slightly green with well-bleached white leaves, and I INSTANTLY knew what it was... clomazone injury. When I got to the end of the field, I noticed the trees in the fence row were the same way-- huge white blotches of bleached leaves in the canopy where the Command vapors drifted through the trees. Now I knew what to look for... I noticed it VERY easily from then on, and when I finished the field and drove back to the house for lunch, I noticed that there were bleached spots in the trees a half mile away from that field!

SO, so much for "farmer responsibility". I could have called TDA and raised a stink, probably got the neighbor in all sorts of trouble and all that, but I didn't... last thing we need is more stinking gubmint in the middle of everything. The field snapped out of it okay I guess and did alright-- wasn't a stellar year by any stretch anyway, so why get hot and bothered over spilled milk?

What I don't understand is, WHY ALLOW Monsanto and these companies to sell seed with traits that HAVE NOT BEEN APPROVED YET? Okay, I guess, more properly, that the TRAIT has been approved, but the chemicals/treatment has NOT. So WHY sell something, ADVERTISE that something has a trait that LEGALLY you cannot use?? It's like selling someone a bottle of aspirin but telling them that aspirin hasn't been approved by the FDA, so it's "illegal" for them to take it or use it. OF COURSE *someone* is going to disregard the "legalism" and "do their own thing"... It would have been better to SIMPLY NOT SELL SEED CONTAINING THE TRAIT, or at least, NOT ADVERTISE (make known) that the trait was in the seed, since the other half of the equation was not legal yet.

Just seems incredibly stupid to me. A 100% avoidable problem, that WASN'T avoided because the big agribiz's wanted to make a sh!t-ton of money. And NO, I'm not excusing the idiotic YAHOO's who sprayed the stuff ILLEGALLY... BUT, had they NOT had access to the *first half* of the equation (seed with the resistance trait in it) they would not have had the opportunity or motive to make the illegal spray applications.

In our county, 2,4 D and dicamba are state restricted use pesticides-- we cannot even apply ANYTHING with 2,4 D or dicamba without a state permit, and those permits are only good through February-- the entire cotton season from the end of February on until September or October, no 2,4 D or dicamba, period. Sometimes if the cotton planting is running particularly late, they'll extend the 2,4 D and dicamba permits until early March. Kinda screws us on pasture weed control...

Later! OL J R


----------

